# Hindi/Urdu: heat



## lcfatima

I have recently heard a few new usages of heat: _garmaan_ and _garmaaish_. _Garmaan_ was in reference to bodily heat acquired through food consumption, and _garmaaish_ used in terms of weather, sort of in the same sense as _loo_ or _garam loo_.

Can I get more information about these words? Neither are in my dictionary.

My Urdu dictionary also gives Arabic _haraarat_, just to throw in another word.


----------



## BP.

garmaan? doesn't sound Urdu.

_ Haraarat_, _Hiddat_, _tapish_, _garmi_, _tamaazat_ are almost synonymous, with subtle differences.


----------



## BP.

I've been nursing a question, and now that someone has talked on the topic, let me ask mine too.

How do you actually pronounce گرم? I'm used to saying _garm_, but often hear others say _garam_, like Icf did above, or the packet of spices that reads 'garam masala'.


----------



## arsham

"garm" in Persian means hot, warm, as you know. The commonest word for heat in Persian is "garmaa", we also use garmii rather in informal contexts or to refer to hospitality of one's reception or behaviour. Arabic words such as haraarat are also used.
garmaayish/garmaayesh and also garmesh/garmish are neologisms for "warming" when speaking of climate change, as in garmesh/garmaayesh-e zamin global warming. I didn't expect this one to make its way into Urdu! Wow!


----------



## panjabigator

I know <harārat> to be used in regards to climate change, as in <ālamī harārat>.

<tapish> is general heat, correct?

BP, we say <garam> in my house, not to suggest that this pronunciation is correct or the only one.  Maybe it's a pronunciation difference, along the lines of <fikr> and <fikkar>?

Edit:  Shabdkosh suggests विश्वव्यापी तापक्रम वृद्धि for the Hindi, but I'm sure I heard something else before.  Vishva-something...


----------



## lcfatima

I have only said and only ever heard garam. 

Well I guess garmaaish is being used in Urdu as well.

Maybe Faylasoof or BP can kindly explain the nuances of each word.


----------



## BP.

_garma-ish_ means something like heating/warming [something] up e.g. mama chicken sitting on eggs to provide them _garma-ish_ or the _garma-ish_ provided by central heating in buildings.


----------



## Faylasoof

BelligerentPacifist said:


> I've been nursing a question, and now that someone has talked on the topic, let me ask mine too.
> 
> How do you actually pronounce گرم? I'm used to saying _garm_, but often hear others say _garam_, like Icf did above, or the packet of spices that reads 'garam masala'.



Always <garm>! So we say <garm masala>, <garm paanii>, <garmaa garm> and so on. BP,you've raised a very important point here. I get besides myself when I hear educated people back home either add or drop a <zabar> or <zer> for no reason other than a <lazy pronunciation> and or bad teaching. Other examples include: _fazal_ (_faDhal_) instead of _fazl _(_faDhl_), _darxat _instead of _daraxt_, _gharz__gharDh_) instead of _gharaz_ (_gharaDh_), _mirach_ instead of _mirch_, etc.

Anyway, back to the topic. In Urdu, <heat = garmii / haraarat / tapish> etc.. Though in Persian I did learn <garmaayish/garmaayesh>, in Urdu proper we haven't been using them. Their use these days in Urdu is a more recent phenomenon. On the other hand <haraarat>, <tapish> etc.have been used for yonks. 

The word <garmaan> doesn’t exist but the verb <garmaanaa > = heat  / warm up; enrage; liven up.

 
Similarly, <garmaa> is used in the context of the weather, eg. <mausam e garmaa = the summer>  

We use <haraarat> for not just the weather but also for temperature in general, including body temperature. This temperature (haraarat) doesn’t always mean <heat>. Cold things also have a temperature so ABSOLUTE ZERO (0 K on the Kelvin scale, a thermodynamic (absolute) temperature scale  = *−273.15° C*) in Urdu is  <muTlaq Sifar مُطلَق صِفَر > and it is defined as <aqal tareen darja-e-haraarat اقَل تَرین دَرجَہ حَرارت >. 

<aaj darja-e-haraarat kya hai = what is the temp. today, i.e. climate>

<jism kii haraarat = body temp.> 

<kal mere haraarat thhii = I was running a temperature yesterday = I was feverish yesterday>

.. ..and PG, we always say <fikr> in Urdu though I’ve heard <fikkar> in the same way that I’ve heard <shakkar> instead of <shakar = sugar>; the latter is how we say it.


----------



## bakshink

In hindi spellings for hot is Garm where Ra goes on top of Ma whereas in Punjabi it is Garam and so it is Urdu I beleive. Garmaana means "Hotting Up" and not heating up- Mahaul garmaana or losing temper. Gamaiyash means "Taseer" of a thing/food to give heat. The heat exuded by hot objects is garmaahat and warmth given by clothes or blankets/quilts is garmaayesh and "loo" (hot winds blowing in summer) is used alone without the adjective garam- Loo chal rahee hai by itself means hot wind is blowing. The word for Heat in hindi is Ooshm and taap  So garm paani is Ooshm jal and temperature is taapmaan- taap is heat and maan is measure


----------



## panjabigator

<shītal> is also a common girl's name.


----------



## bakshink

Ya Cool ! Soothing and even temperamentally expected to be "Sheetal" unless you come accross a firebrand


----------



## lcfatima

Sheetal is also a famous clothing shop. They do have branches in India and the Arabian Gulf.

BP: I am aware that one can hear your special register is poetry gatherings and formal, pre-written speeches. I would like to hear it employed in a daily life context.


----------



## panjabigator

> .. ..and PG, we always say <fikr> in Urdu though I’ve heard <fikkar> in the same way that I’ve heard <shakkar> instead of <shakar = sugar>; the latter is how we say it.



I assume it's a Panjabicism or _dehātī_ speech, as <fikr> is not a common conjunct in Panjabi, as far as I know.  I'd even venture to say that <fikkar> _is_ the Panjabi pronunciation.


----------



## bakshink

Yes, it is spoken as fikar in Punjabi- I think we should be discussing it in a new thread- Well Punjabi has so many words acquired from Hindi and Urdu that the speaker while speaking can nonchalantly use any word that he knows and he will surely be understood because someone will vouch that the word exists in Punjabi. I believe Punjabi vocabulary almost entirely comprises of the acquired words. There is no need of fikar"ing" over fikar. If there is Garam for Garm and Naram for naram there are also Karnail Singhs, Jarnail Singhs, Zail Singhs, laftain and Kaptaan- But as is with Punjabees there should be "Punjabi- ization" of the thing before being accepted. You can hear Babbu Mann's song "Mitraan di chhatri ton. ud gayee" to appreciate how beautifully the english words gel in the punjabi poetic meter


----------



## BP.

lcfatima said:


> BP: I am aware that one can hear your special register is poetry gatherings and formal, pre-written speeches. I would like to hear it employed in a daily life context.



You could ask the NSA to tap into my phone!

Or you're welcome at my _ghareeb khana_ the next time you go on a Europe trip.

Btw there's absolutely nothing special about how F or I speak, its not a 'special register' as you put it I'm afraid. Its common practice to speak good language among appreciating circles and among families that maintain a literature-_penchée_ environments.


----------



## Sheikh_14

Garmaa'ish is quite an interesting term in that it is used in two forms much like garmaahaT as Platts puts it. The most common denotation of garmaa'ish as has been stated is that pertaining to heating and warming. However, it also means to carry warmth be it in terms of ardour or love.


----------

